# Forum Learning Russian Language Pronunciation, Speech & Accent  Мак-дак?

## doninphxaz

Правда ли, что русские иногда называют МакДоналдс просто Мак-Дак или МакДональд (с мягким л и без с)?

----------


## gRomoZeka

Интересный вопрос..  ::  
Я практически всегда говорю "Макдональдс" (с мягким знаком).

----------


## Scrabus

Правда). Хотя и не всегда. Так проще).

----------


## Ramil

Мы с женой ласково называем его "говняльня"  ::

----------


## it-ogo

Ну, мягкий знак в МакДональдс - почти обязательная штука, т.к. имя Дональд традиционно транслитерируется с ним. А прочие варианты не встречал.

----------


## BappaBa

Макдональдс или Мак.

----------


## Оля

МакДона*лдс* (без мягкого знака) вообще-то трудновато выговорить, как-то неестественно звучит. Ну как раз из-за той традиции, о которой написал it-ogo. Например, имя Donald мы говорим и пишем как _Дональд_.

----------


## Lampada

> МакДона*лдс* (без мягкого знака) вообще-то трудновато выговорить, как-то неестественно звучит. Ну как раз из-за той традиции, о которой написал it-ogo. Например, имя Donald мы говорим и пишем как _Дональд_.

 Мои англоязычные друзья зовут меня _Лубой_.  Мягкое "л" у них не получается.

----------


## vox05

> Правда ли, что русские иногда называют МакДоналдс просто Мак-Дак или МакДональд (с мягким л и без с)?

 Макдак (макдачная) - да, а "макдональд" - не слышал, потому что произносится он все равно как "макдОнальц" и никакой экономии на звуках не получается.

----------


## blacky

Я слышал только вариант "_Макдональдс_".

----------


## studyr

Да как только не называют. Мне нравится название "Бесплатный туалет".

----------


## Rtyom

Нерпавда. В наших палестинах никаких «Макдональдсов» нет, поэтому экзотизмы Дефолт-сити иногда меня повергают в уныние.

----------


## salex-v

Слышал пару раз вариант Макдональд, но это было очень давно, когда их в стране еще не было, и мало кто знал, как их правильно называть.
Макдак- сейчас в Москве очень распространенный вариант среди молодежи.

----------


## Wowik

> Макдак- сейчас в Москве очень распространенный вариант среди молодежи.

 Всё верно, но мне кажется, не у совсем молодой молодежи, а у молодежи постарше, тех кто смотрел в детстве про Скруджа МакДака. ("Утиные истории" крутили по российскому ТВ в начале 90-х годов)

----------


## doninphxaz

Это очень интересно!  Спасибо, Вов!

----------


## Мистер Палево

Мак-фак, общественный туалет  ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

> ..., общественный туалет

 Интересно, это только у нас за "Макдональдсом" прочно закрепилась слава бесплатного туалета?  :: 
Или в др. странах тоже этим вовсю пользуются?

----------


## Crocodile

> Originally Posted by Мистер Палево  ..., общественный туалет    Интересно, это только у нас за "Макдональдсом" прочно закрепилась слава бесплатного туалета? 
> Или в др. странах тоже этим вовсю пользуются?

 В некоторых др. странах для этой цели можно зайти в абсолютно любую забегаловку и любой крупный магазин. Поэтому конкретно МД такой славы не имеет.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> В некоторых др. странах для этой цели можно зайти в абсолютно любую забегаловку и любой крупный магазин. Поэтому конкретно МД такой славы не имеет.

 Значит, и там все то же самое.

----------


## Crocodile

> Originally Posted by Crocodile  В некоторых др. странах для этой цели можно зайти в абсолютно любую забегаловку и любой крупный магазин. Поэтому конкретно МД такой славы не имеет.   Значит, и там все то же самое.

 Разумеется. Я тоже подвергаю сомнению так называемый "особый путь".    ::

----------


## Wowik

Спросил своего ребенка пятнадцати лет — сказала "МакДак". 
Лет пять назад мне один русский жаловался посреди Хельсинки, что у финнов туалет в МакДональдсе платный. 
Можно подумать, что русских больше ничего за границей не интересует. 
Я за границей в МакДональдсе ни разу не поел. Много раз там заходил, но не есть там не хотелось. Как-то менее прилично, чем в Москве вглядит.

----------


## Мистер Палево

В Германии, например, вроде надо предъявить чек, что ты что-то купил - и только потом можно идти в туалет  ::  В Макдональдсах, например

----------


## Оля

> В Германии, например, вроде надо предъявить чек, что ты что-то купил - и только потом можно идти в туалет

 Бред какой-то. То есть если я хочу гамбургер и хочу в туалет, я должна отстоять в кассу, купить гамбургер, и с ним идти в туалет? Или давясь, его съесть и потом?..

----------


## Crocodile

[quote=Оля] 

> В Германии, например, вроде надо предъявить чек, что ты что-то купил - и только потом можно идти в туалет

 Бред какой-то. То есть если я хочу гамбургер и хочу в туалет, я должна отстоять в кассу, купить гамбургер, и с ним идти в туалет? Или давясь, его съесть и потом?..[/quote:8qlgtdue]
Мне, честно говоря, тоже этот момент непонятен. В одной из "др. стран" некоторые забегаловки, стараясь оградить себя от нежелательных гостей, закрывают туалет на ключ, однако выдают его по первой просьбе. Но так, чтобы требовалось сначала предъявить чек, это странно ...   ::

----------


## it-ogo

> Бред какой-то. То есть если я хочу гамбургер и хочу в туалет, я должна отстоять в кассу, купить гамбургер, и с ним идти в туалет? Или давясь, его съесть и потом?..

 Видимо, туалет предоставляется для избавления от остатков товаров только данного конкретного заведения и вы должны предъявить соответствующее доказательство. Тогда чек должен быть суточной давности, либо к нему должна прилагаться справка от проктолога о нарушениях пищеварения.

----------


## studyr

Один кадр зашёл в ресторан, в центре Москвы, где-то в Замоскворечье, и попросился в туалет. Ему обьяснили, что сначала надо что-то заказать, и как он ни пытался объяснить, что он хочет не есть, а совсем наоборот ничего у него не получилось и в итоге ему было указано на дверь. А там при входе двойные двери и между ними небольшой тамбур... вот нахрена спрашивается вместо туалета они его *туда* послали?

----------


## wanja

Я вот слыхал, в Воронеже(по-моему) в местном Мак-Дональдсе закрыли бесплатный туалет, чтоб не ходили все кто попало. Той же ночью пластмасовый клоун, украшавший вход, был похищен, и администрации каждый день присылали по почте пластмассовый палец, пока туалет не открыли.

----------

